
Google Cancels Netflix Deal for Chromecast - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/07/25/chromecast-netflix
======
arron61
Is he serious? Ending a promotion which was stated as limited early due to
overwhelming demand equates to getting your shit together?

gruber needs to get his shit together and stop being a total biased ass.

~~~
DannyBee
He's not biased at all.

Didn't you see his coverage about how apple needs to get its shit together
after the security breach?

"Sounds like it’s bad, but not super bad. <link to apple talking points>"

oh.

------
untog
Google runs out of a limited offer quickly than they expected to?

 _" Get your shit together, Google"_

Apple's dev center gets hacked, and the names, addresses and e-mails of
developers might have been stolen?

 _" Sounds like it’s bad, but not super bad."_[1]

Does anyone read Gruber's blog seriously these days?

[1] [http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/07/21/apple-dev-
center](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/07/21/apple-dev-center)

------
zedpm
That link is something like blogspam, with a single sentence and a link that
appears to be to an article on CNet but ends up dumping out on the front page.
I think the correct link is
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57595585-93/google-
disconne...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57595585-93/google-disconnects-
chromecasts-netflix-deal/)

~~~
DannyBee
hey, maybe gruber should get his shit together

(to quote his useless headline)

------
bobwise
For anyone (like me) who thought the headline meant that Netflix is no longer
available on Chromecast, that is not the case.

Google and Netflix had partnered on a promotion to include 3 months of Netflix
for free with the Chromecast device, but they've ended that promotion due to
overwhelming demand.

------
ExpendableGuy
I ordered mine on the play store on 7/24, but haven't received a promo code
yet -- anyone know if I'm still owed one? I know Amazon is giving out codes to
people who ordered before 5:31 pm PST on 7/25\. Honestly I'm going to be a bit
upset if folks who ordered after I did are getting codes and I'm not...

